# New Wiper Motor quits when raining



## stewartlong (May 30, 2015)

I've got a 1965 GTO with a new 2 speed wiper motor and arm and the motor seems to jump up and down when the arm swings back and forth and then out of no where it quits totally.

I'm going to replace the switch (which I thought had been replaced by the guy working on it 2 years ago but apparently didn't) just out of common sense, but could this jumping on those rubber mounts and rubber gasket mounted to the firewall be doing something to overheat the motor and it stalls out because the arm is binding it up? Just never noticed this jumping because I was inside and the hood was down.

The fuse is not blown and I know its definitely getting power.

Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try grounding the wiper motor case and see if that corrects the problem, if I remember there was grounding strap from the firewall to one of the bolts. You may be losing the ground because of the rubber bushings.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

There is a ground strap that attaches to a bolt through the rubber mount on the bottom side. Its as good of a place as any else to start.


----------



## stewartlong (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestions and I'll do just that.

What I have discovered is the guy who was supposed to do the wiring for me and put this 2-speed motor and 2-speed new switch in didn't wire it for 2-speed but used the 50 year old single speed switch and wired it with 2 wires on 2 prongs out of the 3. Now I have to go back in and find that 3rd wire in that new Autowire wiring harness up in the dash and try and get it to work.

But grounding is the first thing I'm going to go after.

Thanks.


----------



## stewartlong (May 30, 2015)

UPDATE!!!

You fellas were right on the money about the ground strap on the bottom of one of the posts........this S.O.B. never put one on so I'll make up one with "fish eyes" on both ends of a piece of wire and mount it on the bottom of one of the rubber posts and then to the firewall.

Is there supposed to be a ground on the 2nd spade of the 3 spade connector that's missing and where does that go?

Thanks for all your help.


----------

